# New PRTS Building



## mhseal (Sep 25, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/49788107


----------



## LeeD (Sep 25, 2012)

Very grateful for what the Lord is doing with PRTS.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Sep 25, 2012)

Dr Murray has fantastic posture.

He's also a genius. But who isn't?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 25, 2012)

There is little question where I would be going to seminary if I was starting today.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 25, 2012)

Very happy to be a PRTS grad. Very.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 25, 2012)

How wonderful! I still dream of studying for the Th.M. at PRTS. So happy to see what God is doing there!


----------



## KSon (Sep 26, 2012)

It is indeed joyous to see the Lord's hand of blessing upon PRTS. This following their addition of Michael Barrett, which was/is a major thing. He is particularly gifted by the Lord. May these many blessings continue with the men who go forth from PRTS into the churches of our great Lord.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 26, 2012)

What a God-blessed Reformation ministry!!!

Now that part about Eshelman being a PRTS grad . . . 
Eshelman was in Grand Rapids; Rob Bell was in Grand Rapids. Eshelman is in L.A.; Rob Bell is in L.A. Hmmmmm. I wonder if there is any causal connection???


----------



## LeeD (Sep 26, 2012)

DMcFadden said:


> Now that part about Eshelman being a PRTS grad . . .
> Eshelman was in Grand Rapids; Rob Bell was in Grand Rapids. Eshelman is in L.A.; Rob Bell is in L.A. Hmmmmm. I wonder if there is any causal connection???



Ha!

Would a reformed baptist thrive at PRTS?


----------

